# midwife today and small problem



## grahams mum (Dec 9, 2010)

we heard the heart beat today finally and everything is fine but i have a small problem now , i work in a nursing home and one of our resident has been diagnosed with TUBERCOLUSIS so all this cast a shadow on my pregnancy and although i never had direct contact with this person  i am really worried anyway in case some of my collegues catched TB  i have the BCG injection because in italy still obbligatory so the midwife said i should be cover i had the same problem 6 years ago and then i did the skin test but i cannot doit now because the test vaccine is alive  so until i know everybody else test at work i will be really worried  and they said if i still worried after the baby is born he can have the bcg injection soon is born , what do you think???


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 9, 2010)

Try not to worry if you've had the TB vaccination this is likely to protect the baby in the same manner as the meseals vaccinations etc that we have..

My mother had Tb when she was pregnant with hubby way back in the 50's, Les was a perfectly healthy baby he was given the TB vaccination when he was born, and his mum was then sent out to the Quantock Sanatorium for 6 months treatment it was left up to Les's dad and nan to look after Les..

MIL made a full recovery and now in her mid 70's, haven't had any health issues since, and Les well he's only ever had diabetes no other health issues


----------



## tracey w (Dec 10, 2010)

Im sure you will be covered if you have had the vacine/

I had the bcg jab at six weeks old as tb was in the family. so try not to worry too much.


----------



## rachelha (Dec 10, 2010)

Afraid I know nothing about TB, just wanted to say I hope all is ok.


----------

